# Have most porn sites just been blocked in India?



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

Not this $hit again: Have most porn sites just been blocked in India? [UPDATE-4: Seems DOT ordered block] - Legally India

I don't care for porn sites, my f'g isp had blocked imgur.com. F##k this $hit, time to leave the country.

Reddit thread: *www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/3fev3d/have_most_porn_sites_just_been_blocked_in_india/

Wishnet should die a terrible death, thankfully BSNL still works.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2015)

Youtube is blocked here. 

https works good though.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Youtube is blocked here.
> 
> https works good though.


I just connected to imgur using https, thanks for the cue. Now to find out what else they have blocked.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2015)

mtnl here
youtube, imgur working

but some data analysis sites not working. pornhub.com/insights for example. (that sub site is actually sfw)
changing DNS servers does not work.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2015)

There's always Tor/Proxies.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Yup..just checked..some sites are blocked on bsnl


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2015)

BSNL Maharashtra banned URLs too. Haha...what a bunch of moral uptights. This government is really riding over the Hindutva crap.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ya many porn sites are blocked here -Mtnl mumbai


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Acche din aa gaye..aao,ab sab log milke pogo Pe chotta bheem dekhenge.
( good days have come...come,let's sit and watch chotta bheem on pogo.)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 3, 2015)

same here... mtnl mumbai...

Anonymouse.org


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Anonymouse.org



Tor is better. If you don't want to go through all the headache of manually configuring it, just download PirateBrowser, it is a complete suite consisting of a Tor client + Firefox + FoxyProxy extension. All you have to do is run it and it automatically sets up your routing and starts the browser. 

You can then go to What's My IP Address? - Obsolete Browser Page and see that your IP is different than what your ISP provides. You can now access everything unblocked. If it is not working, just get a new identity and continue.


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2015)

The government are not doing it for moral obligations, they are doing it to save bandwidth for the isps. No hindutva reason, its pure and simple economics.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2015)

tkin said:


> The government are not doing it for moral obligations, they are doing it to save bandwidth for the isps. No hindutva reason, its pure and simple economics.



I seriously doubt porn constitutes any major portion of our country's bandwidth consumption.

Even if this were true, that means that because they are too lazy to scale the infrastructure, they choose to block traffic instead. That would mean that today its porn, tomorrow they will block youtube, vimeo, etc. Hell, they already had blocked Vimeo once and Vimeo isn't even more popular than Youtube.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2015)

Use UltraSurf instead of tor. Its light weight.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 3, 2015)

*scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/11234916_902195423161187_171898378407919659_n.jpg?oh=cdae0bd396b7db1f6c48247f33253a32&oe=5638FBB1


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 3, 2015)

Next time we'll get death sentence for masturbating..


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 3, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Next time we'll get death sentence for masturbating..


That will drastically reduce the population.. By at least 80% I guess


----------



## puli44 (Aug 3, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Next time we'll get death sentence for masturbating..



may be  ..


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2015)

Hathway user. Everything working ok so far except some pron pages.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Aug 3, 2015)

People across country protest over Porn Ban, accuse Modi of snatching away even achhi raatein


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 3, 2015)

Mr.Kickass said:


> People across country protest over Porn Ban, accuse Modi of snatching away even achhi raatein



Haha awesome 



tkin said:


> The government are not doing it for moral obligations, they are doing it to save bandwidth for the isps. No hindutva reason, its pure and simple economics.



F*ck the govrnmnt, we've got torrents. To protest against the ban am now downloading my fav  hehe


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Karma (Aug 3, 2015)

I appreciate this move  , Educate the children instead on the Anatomy of male, female body and endocrine system on Hormones .People at early stage get into the addiction of porn and getting their moral values killed. Unfettered freedom for anything will destroy our good social values and culture


----------



## ZTR (Aug 3, 2015)

Top tip:Opera Turbo is allowing everything so use that to browse p0rn sites


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2015)

Karma said:


> I appreciate this move  , Educate the children instead on the Anatomy of male, female body and endocrine system on Hormones .People at early stage get into the addiction of porn and getting their moral values killed. Unfettered freedom for anything will destroy our good social values and culture



Therein lies the naivety. It's not much about the ban on porn but it's about the moral policing and banning anything that this Government may deem against the so called values. We don't want middle east policies here. 

Who defines what's a culture is ? Is it something stuck in time or something that should evolve with time ? If it's stuck in time then it better be buried in past. Why not bring up Khajuraho and Kamasutra ? Is that not the part of our culture ? Why limit our culture to past 200 years ?

We have moral depravity rampant. Go to any village and see for yourself how much women are valued. I assure you that it's not the porn that caused that. Its roots lie well beyond the times before we had any access to porn.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2015)

usual gossip-mongering everywhere without being much aware of the issue and the background...

- There was a PIL lodged in the Hon'ble Supreme Court against so-called 'revenge porn'. Some girls have been complaining that their videos were uploaded by ex-boyfriends and husbands, and a petitioner lodged a PIL against it. 
- SC (Justice Dattu) said that porn cannot be banned, it would violate right of personal liberty (all this was from last as well as present year i think), though seeking blocking of sites by the govt. of esp. those hosting child-p0rnography content. 
- The government banned all websites which had complaints of hosting 'revenge porn'. There are nearly 857 or slightly more such web sites (in the list). All other porn web sites functioning normally.
- Some of the most popular porn websites fell within the ban-ambit, because the sheer popularity of these websites ensures that there will be some or the other 'revenge porn' video on these.

ofcourse as usual the babus have messed it up again. they have no idea that such things just cannot be 'banned', no matter what you do. however, there is no 'general porn-ban'. it is just that list of 857 websites which was banned. but most probably the tomfoolery won't endure, like the last time.


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh I thought my internet have some problem or website is down. There was a blank page . Turning on vpn :


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> usual gossip-mongering everywhere without being much aware of the issue and the background...
> 
> - There was a PIL lodged in the Hon'ble Supreme Court against so-called 'revenge porn'. Some girls have been complaining that their videos were uploaded by ex-boyfriends and husbands, and a petitioner lodged a PIL against it.
> - SC (Justice Dattu) said that porn cannot be banned, it would violate right of personal liberty (all this was from last as well as present year i think), though seeking blocking of sites by the govt. of esp. those hosting child-p0rnography content.
> ...


Revenge porn, at least by Indians are spread using whatsapp the most. Guess that's going out next. 

And the interesting thing is, the different rape cases that had headlined the newspapers for the past few years were caused by lower income people. They do not view internet porn. Spending 1k+ per month on mobile bill is not possible for them. If they watch porn they either buy those 50/- street printed mags or dvds sold by every street vendor across India.

Before internet came there was a booming porn Industry in the south india, just search for reshma, an article came a few months back.

Porn block is not critical, but I am sure within the next 10 years India will become like China. They will block everything that does not conform to their agenda. 9gag was blocked because of the countless anti political memes. Sooner or later whatsapp will be blocked in the name of national security.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2015)

tkin said:


> Revenge porn, at least by Indians are spread using whatsapp the most. Guess that's going out next.
> 
> And the interesting thing is, the different rape cases that had headlined the newspapers for the past few years were caused by lower income people. They do not view internet porn. Spending 1k+ per month on mobile bill is not possible for them. If they watch porn they either buy those 50/- street printed mags or dvds sold by every street vendor across India.
> 
> ...



don't get disheartened. more than any 'agenda', it was the nudging by the SC in early July to the govt. that has prompted such an action, which got executed in the typical babu-style.
don't know about 9gag or such, but redditIndia is still functioning inspite of the buffoonery its been engaged in, particularly on the SM (though can't comment on its future ).


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> don't get disheartened. more than any 'agenda', it was the nudging by the SC in early July to the govt. that has prompted such an action, which got executed in the typical babu-style.
> don't know about 9gag or such, but redditIndia is still functioning inspite of the buffoonery its been engaged in, particularly on the SM (though can't comment on its future ).


The SC should stick to the decisions that matter. What is the average time it takes for the SC to give verdict for a case? Maybe they should increase their efficiency in that department and stop going after these trivial stuff.

I wonder how long Salman's case will spend in the SC? I bet 20 years or till he dies, which ever is older. The entire justice system of India is a comedy show.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 4, 2015)

it's not about the availability of porn, or the need to access it 
I would think of it as, not needing to see it, especially because bollywood has so much clothed porn to offer. 

not being judgemental about the consumption here, more about the production constraints... a lot of that stuff is just really bad, unnatural, exploitative, disrespectful and unrealistic 
I would venture a guess that youtube videos and text can serve the purpose, if there is any imagination left 

in any case, at least happy that 1) people in India stream stuff, 2) mtnl can impose a ban that does not depend on dns blocking and 3) There are no conspiracy theorists saying this is a move by the DVD mafia. This is progress IMO.

In any case, if you do happen to watch porn through tor/proxy/opera turbo, be sure to read a verse of the Bhagvad Gita afterwards


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2015)

Anorion said:


> it's not about the availability of porn, or the need to access it
> I would think of it as, not needing to see it, especially because bollywood has so much clothed porn to offer.
> 
> not being judgemental about the consumption here, more about the production constraints... a lot of that stuff is just really bad, unnatural, exploitative, disrespectful and unrealistic
> ...



 
practically/sensibly-thought & written, i must say!


----------



## snap (Aug 4, 2015)

Just ban everything that offends anyone why stop at porn :\ godamn kulcha


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2015)

Anorion said:


> In any case, if you do happen to watch porn through tor/proxy/opera turbo, be sure to read a verse of the Bhagvad Gita afterwards



lol 

- - - Updated - - -



GhorMaanas said:


> don't get disheartened. more than any 'agenda', it was the nudging by the SC in early July to the govt. that has prompted such an action, which got executed in the typical babu-style.
> don't know about 9gag or such, but redditIndia is still functioning inspite of the buffoonery its been engaged in, particularly on the SM (though can't comment on its future ).


redditindia is like all teenage kids venting out at the top of their lungs.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 4, 2015)

Check this list... 

*dy9vm183k170z.cloudfront.net/wp-content/gallery/porn/1.jpg
*dy9vm183k170z.cloudfront.net/wp-content/gallery/porn/2.jpg
*dy9vm183k170z.cloudfront.net/wp-content/gallery/porn/3.jpg
*dy9vm183k170z.cloudfront.net/wp-content/gallery/porn/4.jpg
*dy9vm183k170z.cloudfront.net/wp-content/gallery/porn/5.jpg
*dy9vm183k170z.cloudfront.net/wp-content/gallery/porn/6.jpg


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 4, 2015)

^^ Sites that banned..?


----------



## Makx (Aug 4, 2015)

On BSNL the banned websites sometimes say *“Your requested URL has been blocked as per the directions received from Department of Telecommunications, Government of India. Please contact administrator for more information.” * and sometimes just open


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 4, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> ^^ Sites that banned..?



yep...


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 4, 2015)

on what earth 9gag tv is porn!??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 4, 2015)

^ they banned torrent sites too and some videoblogs


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2015)

*Blocking of porn sites temporary, final call after SC ruling: DoT official*

some details from the RTI that sparked all this 

- The petition filed clearly states child p*orn/virtual child p*orn as one of the causes for petition. Also, the list of 857 sites was provided by the petitioner not by GoI. 

- *GoI has been telling the SC that this blocking business is of little use since the last two years but SC would not listen.* 

- *Then after being chided by SC for the nth time in July 2015, DoT finally passed orders to block these sites, temporarily.*

- This is a legal issue that is best resolved in court and not by turning it into battle of freedom for xxx. that exactly is what MSM and internet-bimbos are doing.

more on the case here - Chai House Blog


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2015)

Blocking all sites for "CP" is completely illogical. First of all, all porn sites themselves have regulations regarding CP and visitors have the option to report such videos if any are found.

Blocking all porn sites is just firing in the dark.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 4, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> F*ck the govrnmnt, we've got torrents. To protest against the ban am now downloading my fav  hehe



i think some torrent sites are also blocked


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

Meanwhile found this on reddit:

*Warning *NSFW**


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/hOwXxIA.jpg



- - - Updated - - -



GhorMaanas said:


> *Blocking of porn sites temporary, final call after SC ruling: DoT official*
> 
> some details from the RTI that sparked all this
> 
> ...


The petitioner most probably found the list in his child's or wive's computer/mobile, hence the rage.

And it will be revoked after the ruling? Good, 50 years at least, even then it would be a record fast turn around for the SC.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2015)

'all' sites haven't been blocked. plus, could we say the same (about regulations) regarding sites out of the 'west'? perhaps not. 
also, terror-sites need to be blocked. if am not wrong there have been cases reported earlier of terrorists using p0rn-sites and live webcam video-feeds on them to send critical info to their handlers and back. but that would be stretching the issue-at-hand, more so because the block is temporary till further orders by the SC.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 4, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> usual gossip-mongering everywhere without being much aware of the issue and the background...
> 
> - There was a PIL lodged in the Hon'ble Supreme Court against so-called 'revenge porn'. Some girls have been complaining that their videos were uploaded by ex-boyfriends and husbands, and a petitioner lodged a PIL against it.
> - SC (Justice Dattu) said that porn cannot be banned, it would violate right of personal liberty (all this was from last as well as present year i think), though seeking blocking of sites by the govt. of esp. those hosting child-p0rnography content.
> ...



yep that is true. also some of the advocates involved (at least one of them) has a generational gap, is hell bent upon becoming moral police and believes only whatever he thinks is right, knows Indian Laws better than even CJI who he indirectly said did not know or remember 4 laws based upon which GOI can block these sites and more.


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> yep that is true. also some of the advocates involved (at least one of them) has a generational gap, is hell bent upon becoming moral police and believes only whatever he thinks is right, knows Indian Laws better than even CJI who he indirectly said did not know or remember 4 laws based upon which GOI can block these sites and more.


He even said that he wants watching porn to be made a non bailable offence. Now the only reason he could say this is probably someone close to him had suffered from porn addiction, or he is suffering from a case of dysfunction.

He said the Nirbhaya rape case forced him to take this action. Makes so much sense, a bunch of low income group people bought smartphones and internet data packs to watch porn.

I think this is a brilliant ploy by the government to move our focus away from recent political issues(like Vyapam) and turn it towards these day to day issues. Apparently they forgot what such tactics did to Congress at the end.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> The petitioner most probably found the list in his child's or wive's computer/mobile, hence the rage.
> 
> And it will be revoked after the ruling? Good, 50 years at least, even then it would be a record fast turn around for the SC.



AFAIR, it was after some women from Indore had complained of their husbands/estranged husbands circulating videos of them classified as 'revenge porn'.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> Revenge porn, at least by Indians are spread using whatsapp the most. Guess that's going out next.
> 
> And the interesting thing is, the different rape cases that had headlined the newspapers for the past few years were caused by lower income people. They do not view internet porn. Spending 1k+ per month on mobile bill is not possible for them. If they watch porn they either buy those 50/- street printed mags or dvds sold by every street vendor across India.
> 
> ...



yesterday only i passed one of the main markets of my city. a vendor sells pirated DVDs since long on the road side. you ask - "do you have any *Ahem* ones?" he will cross the road, go to his scooty and from there he will bring a large bag containing *Ahem* DVDs. 
in another area, some sell these pirated movie / music DVDs in front of police station. you ask there and you will get *ahem* ones too.
no body stops them except when there is large hue n cry then DVDs are snatched and broken. money exchanges hands and nothing else is done. jai ho.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> He said the Nirbhaya rape case forced him to take this action. Makes so much sense, a bunch of low income group people bought smartphones and internet data packs to watch porn.



though there have been some such cases...

- - - Updated - - -



vidhubhushan said:


> yesterday only i passed one of the main markets of my city. a vendor sells pirated DVDs since long on the road side. you ask - "do you have any *Ahem* ones?" he will cross the road, go to his scooty and from there he will bring a large bag containing *Ahem* DVDs.
> in another area, some sell these pirated movie / music DVDs in front of police station. you ask there and you will get *ahem* ones too.
> no body stops them except when there is large hue n cry then DVDs are snatched and broken. money exchanges hands and nothing else is done. jai ho.



that's why the GoI has been telling the SC that its a futile exercise (unless some stringent regulating laws are in place; still difficult).


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> AFAIR, it was after some women from Indore had complained of their husbands/estranged husbands circulating videos of them classified as 'revenge porn'.


What is the exact issue? I am hearing three things.

1. This idiot advocate trying to become the moral king of the country.

2. Some idiot lady who let her husband/boyfriend shoot porn videos of them and now suffering when it got leaked.

3. The center wants to stop child porn (which they don't know, is spread using the darknet)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> What is the exact issue? I am hearing three things.
> 
> 1. This idiot advocate trying to become the moral king of the country.
> 
> ...



even am not sure. amid the usual hullabaloo, its got obfuscated.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 4, 2015)

Makx said:


> On BSNL the banned websites sometimes say *“Your requested URL has been blocked as per the directions received from Department of Telecommunications, Government of India. Please contact administrator for more information.” * and sometimes just open



that happens on many others on many sites. i have been seeing that message since long on airtel bb specially on some file sharing sites.



ariftwister said:


> on what earth 9gag tv is porn!??



a person sells something illegal / immoral in a flat in a 100 story apartment having 10 flats on every floor. seal that apartment. that's the method used 



amit.tiger12 said:


> Check this list...



i can identify only 5-6 sites i know. rest are new ones. many must be thanking them for new URLs.


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> yesterday only i passed one of the main markets of my city. a vendor sells pirated DVDs since long on the road side. you ask - "do you have any *Ahem* ones?" he will cross the road, go to his scooty and from there he will bring a large bag containing *Ahem* DVDs.
> in another area, some sell these pirated movie / music DVDs in front of police station. you ask there and you will get *ahem* ones too.
> no body stops them except when there is large hue n cry then DVDs are snatched and broken. money exchanges hands and nothing else is done. jai ho.


Same here, these dvds are sold in front of Police Stations, Schools, Colleges, Masques, Temples and Churches. No one bats an eye, I had seen porn videos being played in dhabas outside of cities at midnight, I had seen softcore movies being played inside long distance buses. Apparently internet porn is the most damaging.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2015)

there's also this portal or something which is used to upload videos shot in changing rooms, wash rooms, etc. (the likes of xossip, exbii, etc. are the more 'open' ones). that's also under the ambit i think.


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

Exactly how long will it take for the top sites like Pornhub or Xvideos to come up with alternate domains?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> What is the exact issue? I am hearing three things.
> 
> 1. This idiot advocate trying to become the moral king of the country.
> 
> ...



fully agree with 1 & 2. regarding 3, i have seen it only once few months back - that was a video on facebook. i reported that video and they immediately removed it. no where i have seen or heard any one talking about that / circulating it / even asking for it. i rarely use darknet.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> Same here, these dvds are sold in front of Police Stations, Schools, Colleges, Masques, Temples and Churches. No one bats an eye, I had seen porn videos being played in dhabas outside of cities at midnight, I had seen softcore movies being played inside long distance buses. Apparently internet porn is the most damaging.



many dhabas (esp. some truck-driver favourites) turn/are brothels by night.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2015)

They allow a pornstar to be a lead in bollywood movies, play her explicit songs loudly every day and want to ban porn. 

Such hypocrisy, much moral policing.

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Exactly how long will it take for the top sites like Pornhub or Xvideos to come up with alternate domains?



For getting blocked by Indian Govt? Never I guess. Unless FBI/NSA seizes them, they won't care.


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They allow a pornstar to be a lead in bollywood movies, play her explicit songs loudly every day and want to ban porn.
> 
> Such hypocrisy, much moral policing.
> 
> ...


India is their 4th largest viewer base


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 4, 2015)

I dont think such bans,if any,are going to be permanent as many of the bureaucrats and politicians of this nation are some of the biggest patrons of the porn industry,as is evidenced by the reports of ministers getting caught while watching porn at the parliament or at other places on many occasions 

ps. can anyone tell me how can i access zedge.net?it appears these morons have blocked it too!


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 4, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> fully agree with 1 & 2. regarding 3, i have seen it only once few months back - that was a video on facebook. i reported that video and they immediately removed it. no where i have seen or heard any one talking about that / circulating it / even asking for it. i rarely use darknet.



But if the lady had been forced, legal discourse would have been fine, right? You can't distinguish like that as per any law. Even if the lady in question had been willing at that point of time, still it was private property. One party can't reveal it without explicit consent of the other. That is why the name revenge porn.

Given the bypasses available on net, dealing with child and revenge porn needs a comprehensive plan and constant surveillance.


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> But if the lady had been forced, legal discourse would have been fine, right? You can't distinguish like that as per any law. Even if the lady in question had been willing at that point of time, still it was private property. One party can't reveal it without explicit consent of the other. That is why the name revenge porn.
> 
> *Given the bypasses available on net, dealing with child and revenge porn needs a comprehensive plan and constant surveillance.*


Our country cannot even track terrorists until they attack someplace.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 4, 2015)

Our security forces are more than capable. Gov lethargy and fake HR org's have been our Achilles heel.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 4, 2015)

so anyone has the list of blocked sites......?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2015)

There is no list I think. DoT is probably blocking the sites randomly.

You can be assured that the most popular sites are definitely blocked.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 4, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> *ps. can anyone tell me how can i access zedge.net?it appears these morons have blocked it too!*



Well Zedge has been blocked long before this.. Its not even visible in playstore. Dunno why.. If you find a way to access it please share!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 4, 2015)

china type internet access control coming to india soon........


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> For getting blocked by Indian Govt? Never I guess. Unless FBI/NSA seizes them, they won't care.



The decreased viewers from India will surely cost them in some way!!


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 4, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> china type internet access control coming to india soon........



Don't leave us hanging. Sketch out that future for us.


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> so anyone has the list of blocked sites......?


*cis-india.org/internet-governance/resources/dot-morality-block-order-2015-07-31/at_download/file

Reddit: *www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/3flkiv/copy_of_leaked_dot_order_blocking_857_websites_on/

- - - Updated - - -

Searchable list: *indiapornban.org/websites/


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 4, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Well Zedge has been blocked long before this.. Its not even visible in playstore. Dunno why.. If you find a way to access it please share!!


I tried accessing it with opera turbo-it worked but unfortunately i'm receiving an error whenever i'm attempting to download something and when it does download the downloaded files turn out to be corrupt 

I wonder why they have banned zedge-i don't think there's any kind of objectionable content in their site that justifies the ban.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I tried accessing it with opera turbo-it worked but unfortunately i'm receiving an error whenever i'm attempting to download something and when it does download the downloaded files turn out to be corrupt
> 
> I wonder why they have banned zedge-i don't think there's any kind of objectionable content in their site that justifies the ban.



Best case of abuse of power.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 4, 2015)

^indeed


----------



## Vyom (Aug 4, 2015)

And I just upgraded to 4 mbps unlimited connection from 1 mbps.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2015)

We also have a central monitoring super computer just like NSA has. We also do the monitoring that is why terrorist activities are not that rampant in India. We have our own SPY satellites. So this super computer is linked to all the spy satellites at all times to monitor activities in India as well abroad and also in the Internet of any suspicious activities. Don't ask how I know.OK.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> We also have a central monitoring super computer just like NSA has. We also do the monitoring that is why terrorist activities are not that rampant in India. We have our own SPY satellites. So this super computer is linked to all the spy satellites at all times to monitor activities in India as well abroad and also in the Internet of any suspicious activities. Don't ask how I know.OK.



Super computer will do super computing and will be the reason for super commitment


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> We also have a central monitoring super computer just like NSA has. We also do the monitoring that is why terrorist activities are not that rampant in India. We have our own SPY satellites. So this super computer is linked to all the spy satellites at all times to monitor activities in India as well abroad and also in the Internet of any suspicious activities. Don't ask how I know.OK.


Is the super computer part of 5 year plan?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 4, 2015)

Faun said:


> Super computer will do super computing and will be the reason for super commitment



Amen! : razz :


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2015)

So, its like "The Machine" from *Person Of Interest*? Or like Project Insight from *Captain America: The Winter Soldier*? 

Hope it eliminated all the retarded and corrupt officials who were responsible for the ban.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 4, 2015)

put in Central Monitoring System in the search field


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> So, its like "The Machine" from *Person Of Interest*? Or like Project Insight from *Captain America: The Winter Soldier*?
> 
> Hope it eliminated all the retarded and corrupt officials who were responsible for the ban.


The Machine got activated last year only.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 4, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> But if the lady had been forced, legal discourse would have been fine, right? You can't distinguish like that as per any law. Even if the lady in question had been willing at that point of time, still it was private property. One party can't reveal it without explicit consent of the other. That is why the name revenge porn.
> 
> Given the bypasses available on net, dealing with child and revenge porn needs a comprehensive plan and constant surveillance.



arrest that person and start legal proceedings. ask file sharing sites / tube sites to remove that video. how it is justified to block an entire website when may be only a small percentage is this? 

extremely sorry to say comprehensive plan means $**t looking at the morons at various places and it pains to say that constant surveillance is the biggest joke right now.



tkin said:


> Our country cannot even track terrorists until they attack someplace.



very true.

- - - Updated - - -

new development

Only child porn websites will be banned: Ravi Shankar Prasad - The Times of India


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 4, 2015)

*www.nytimes.com/2015/08/04/world/asia/india-orders-blocking-of-857-pornography-websites-targeted-by-activist.html



> “Nothing can more efficiently destroy a person, fizzle their mind, evaporate their future, eliminate their potential or destroy society like pornography,” Mr. Vaswani wrote in his petition to the Supreme Court. “It is worse than Hitler, worse than AIDS, cancer or any other epidemic,” he added. “It is more catastrophic than nuclear holocaust, and it must be stopped.”



Really?     How could  the government take this guy seriously?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *www.nytimes.com/2015/08/04/world/a...ornography-websites-targeted-by-activist.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Replace pornography with religion, bollywood, chota bheem, Indian tv soaps and reality shows, Honey Singh songs, casteism, bad (or lack of) education, reservation or even greedy/stupid government officials and the statement would become valid.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *www.nytimes.com/2015/08/04/world/asia/india-orders-blocking-of-857-pornography-websites-targeted-by-activist.html
> 
> 
> 
> Really?     How could  the government take this guy seriously?



That guy needs serious help.

- - - Updated - - -



vidhubhushan said:


> new development
> 
> Only child porn websites will be banned: Ravi Shankar Prasad - The Times of India



AFAIK, none of the mainstream porn sites offer CP. All the mainstream sites also have strict regulation against CP and offenders are dealt with.

They probably believe that CP is very common on the internet than it really is. But also, they are all "unkles" and they don't watch porn, how would they know what the scene really is?


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> arrest that person and start legal proceedings. ask file sharing sites / tube sites to remove that video. how it is justified to block an entire website when may be only a small percentage is this?
> 
> extremely sorry to say comprehensive plan means $**t looking at the morons at various places and it pains to say that constant surveillance is the biggest joke right now.



The judiciary may have wanted to make an example/ set precedence through this case. They have already stated that certain issues in this field concern them greatly. And the executive will prefer to err on the side of caution than be accused of not following the court orders. It's going to take a combined effort requiring strengthening privacy laws, education, and giving the gov control over servers within the country to carry out any court ruling regarding offences committed by a specific user/site. 

But the kind of 'rudali' that has occured over this issue on twitter, quora and reddit was uncalled for.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

CP may be more rampant than we are aware of. IFR had reported a few years back that '*100,000-plus websites are devoted to child p0rn0graphy, with over 116,000 daily requests for this material*'.


----------



## sameersn2902 (Aug 5, 2015)

only top sites are banned. like xvideo and xhamst . 
moviesguy.com is still accessible.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> The judiciary may have wanted to make an example/ set precedence through this case. They have already stated that certain issues in this field concern them greatly. And the executive will prefer to err on the side of caution than be accused of not following the court orders. It's going to take a combined effort requiring strengthening privacy laws, education, and giving the gov control over servers within the country to carry out any court ruling regarding offences committed by a specific user/site.
> 
> But the kind of 'rudali' that has occured over this issue on twitter, quora and reddit was uncalled for.



they are still engaged in baiting. 

*i.imgur.com/mHS7uO6.png

as faun had written, indeed looks like them - howling mischief-monger teens asking for some chastisement.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> they are still engaged in baiting.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/mHS7uO6.png
> 
> as faun had written, indeed looks like them - howling mischief-monger teens asking for some chastisement.



It's Sudhanshu Trivedi. Twitter user mixed up the name.



Check this video where he contends that porn is the reason. I suppose all billions of people are then potential rapists because they drink alcohol and watch porn.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't get it. What is the reason for forming a panel which includes people from BJP, VHP, Congress, an actor and faking news(firstpost)? The only competent person on that panel is the lone sexologist. Missing are a lawyer, psychologist, etc. The media has no intention to have a fair discussion. Their only aim is to add fuel to fire and target modi it seems.
 [MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] As for reddit, that tweet is nothing new.

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CLeRCI8UMAEMfw7.png


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 5, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *www.nytimes.com/2015/08/04/world/asia/india-orders-blocking-of-857-pornography-websites-targeted-by-activist.html
> 
> 
> 
> Really?     How could  the government take this guy seriously?



Actually the apex court itself while hearing the plea termed the issue as 'serous' and asked the MHA to take a 'stand'. Now as far as i understand our lazy government just took the list by the petitioner (God knows how the guy narrowed down on these 857 sites) and passed it onto DOT


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

nikufellow said:


> Actually the apex court itself while hearing the plea termed the issue as 'serous' and asked the MHA to take a 'stand'. Now as far as i understand our lazy government just took the list by the petitioner (God knows how the guy narrowed down on these 857 sites) and passed it onto DOT



One thing that our government is good at is quickly enforcing their version of Hindutva culture values. Perhaps that comes with their nature.

*******s like Babu Bajrangi are still living a life full of holidays.

And this Trivadi says things only a madman will agree with


Where are the rational people ? Perhaps Modi Ji should speak up if he can get some time from supercommitment by supercomupter's supercomputing.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] What has the gov got anything to do with it? The primary directive came from the supreme court, and I will repeat this again - The executive will always err on the side of caution if the other choice is 'tauheen' of court directive. And there is another hearing on 8th this month.   

So if the court see this action as excessive, they will give necessary orders.

And as for Modi ji not speaking up on this issue, your demand seems similar to those made by others elsewhere. Another "me want 24/7 news update!!!" syndrome. Ministers shouldn't offer such updates and responses. That's up to the press spokesperson. There is a spokesperson, in fact multiple ones. The problem is no one wants to hear what they say. Particularly media want juicy gossip, not canned announcements. This isn't a communication gap. It's a noisy minority addicted to political gossip, including people whose livelihoods depend on peddling that gossip, vigorously asserting their 'right' to have that gossip.

Even PMs deal with NSCN was skimmed...this is the only country where PMs speech is skipped to cover nonsense..


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] What has the gov got anything to do with it? The primary directive came from the supreme court, and I will repeat this again - The executive will always err on the side of caution if the other choice is 'tauheen' of court directive. And there is another hearing on 8th this month.
> 
> So if the court see this action as excessive, they will give necessary orders.



-8 July 2015-
Chief Justice HL Dattu further observed:


> Such interim orders cannot be passed by this court. Somebody can come to the court and say ‘Look, I am an adult and how can you stop me from watching it within the four walls of my room? It is a violation of Article 21 [right to life and personal liberty] of the Constitution.’ Yes the issue is serious and some steps need to be taken… the Centre has to take a stand…* let us see what stand the Centre will take.*


Source: Kamlesh Vaswani v. Union of India & Ors. (Pornography ban matter) - 1, Law Street

And the center took the onus upon them to ban everything provided by petitioner without any reviews ? Read the petition pages, that guy is the example of hyperbole. Stretching things and equating it to AIDS, CANCER and HITLER.

You think they would have held a press conference before putting blanket ban over websites ? It's the execution under the table that worries people. They could have waited for final decision by court which is few days away. But no, the moral unrighteousness lies with these dhongi Hindutva people (likes of who supported Asaram).

- - - Updated - - -



gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
> And as for Modi ji not speaking up on this issue, your demand seems similar to those made by others elsewhere. Another "me want 24/7 news update!!!" syndrome. Ministers shouldn't offer such updates and responses. That's up to the press spokesperson. There is a spokesperson, in fact multiple ones. The problem is no one wants to hear what they say. Particularly media want juicy gossip, not canned announcements. This isn't a communication gap. It's a noisy minority addicted to political gossip, including people whose livelihoods depend on peddling that gossip, vigorously asserting their 'right' to have that gossip.
> 
> Even PMs deal with NSCN was skimmed...this is the only country where PMs speech is skipped to cover nonsense..



When the spokespersons are not rational minded people, I'd like Mr Mod Ji to take a stand.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] Look through the same link you quoted. First, 



> 21 April 2014
> 
> Internet Service Providers Association of India (ISPAI) submitted that they on their own cannot block such sites and they can do so only on the direction of the government. On such a submission, by its order, Court imleaded Department of Telecommunications as a party asking it if it or any other department was competent to ask Internet Service Providers Association of India to ban porn sites. It ordered:
> 
> *The Secretary, Department of Telecommunications (DoT) may file his personal affidavit within one week on the issue whether the DoT or any other department of the Government of India is competent to issue direction to the respondent No.4 to call off sites showing pornography.*



Then, 28 August 2014



> Matter came before a bench headed by Chief Justice HL Dattu (as Justice B.S. Chauhan retired). Union of India submitted it was struggling to block pornography sites because there were around four crore websites and when they block one, a new one came along.
> 
> Observing that easily accessible porn sites were ‘polluting young minds’ and were a ‘major reason behind rising sexual abuse of children’, Justice Kurien Joseph said there would be some method to block such sites.
> 
> ...



And as for the same dated order, you forgot to quote the line just next to it - 



> *However bench then said:
> 
> You have not blocked the websites. The petitioner is saying so much.
> 
> ...



Atleast, this time the gov can say we blocked the sites when the court itself is expecting some executive action. It is for the court to decide whether that is enough or more is needed.

So what do you think the gov should have done? Come across as a negligent party in the whole event?


And frankly, this fear of  hindutwadi brigade has become a phobia with many of the liberal kind. It's like that scene in batman vs superman - 'The red capes are coming! The red capes are coming!' This is the same chaiwalla and his hindutva gov who is on the verge of solving the north-east problem forever.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> When the spokespersons are not rational minded people, I'd like Mr Mod Ji to take a stand.



*He was busy signing the peace deal with NSCN, a far more important achievement than the present issue at hand. And why don't you guys trust the supreme court - the same entity which stuck down IT Act Sec 66a.*


----------



## TechGeek (Aug 5, 2015)

Distribution of porn has always been illegal.  Each of these websites is a distributor, so they can be banned, totally legally.  They just got it.

The perceptions of morons - Porn has been banned!

Porn has not been banned.  Only some distributors who were illegally hawking their wares, have.

Internet parlours all over India have rules that prohibit them from becoming distributors by allowing access to porn.  Many implement that.

The 'morality' of it -

We don't need to measure our 'freedoms' the same way other nations do.  People who want to access porn can do so.  Porn was not born on the internet.  It existed well before that., and continues to be allowed in India.

Wonder why we got all uppity about some politicians watching porn in the assembly, but we don't want to ban a totally illegal method of distribution!

Dangers:

More dangerous versions of sexual perversion, like pedophilia, should be looked at with a whole lot more concern.  The internet is the ubiquitous source and most definitely has to have some censorship while tackling issues like child pornography and human trafficking.  We can't be allowing illegal distributors to be setting up clients that are dangerous to our citizens in terms of abuse and exploitation.

Page on humantraffickingsearch.net 

The 'freedom' angle:

Nobody's freedom to consume porn has been infringed upon in India.

Economic angle:

Businesses that operate in India but do not pay taxes should be kicked out. Porn sites are in this category. 

 Most will take money in foreign exchange too.  Glad to see them shut down.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> The Secretary, Department of Telecommunications (DoT) *may* file his personal affidavit within one week on the issue whether the DoT or any other department of the Government of India is *competent* to issue direction to the respondent No.4 (Internet Service Providers Association of India) to call off sites showing pornography.



It, by no means, a verdict by the court. Check the tone of sentence. The discretion is at the DoT to follow if they are competent enough. I leave it up to you define the competence of our government in handling such matters.



gemini90 said:


> Then, 28 August 2014
> 
> *Additional Solicitor General L. Nageswara Rao submitted:
> 
> “We wish to have some control over the content of social networking sites but the hurdle is that all of them are headquartered overseas and content uploading is done abroad. There are jurisdictional issues. So we are planning to ask these sites to have a server in India too so that we can scan them.*



Again, it implies a possible approach which is not yet finalized. Not until we hear the final verdict.



gemini90 said:


> And as for the same dated order, you forgot to quote the line just next to it -
> 
> However bench then said:
> 
> ...



Again, it is not an order. In fact, "Such interim orders cannot be passed by this court" is the stance by SC.

It's a request on behalf of petitioner (The petitioner is saying so much). You can read the vague reply to it "We will do whatever is possible." 
What falls within whatever ? A broad term to begin with.

The order of the proceeding is this:


> Four weeks' time is granted to respondent No. 3 to file counter affidavit.


Source: *onelawstreet.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Kamlesh-Vaswani-Order-8.7.2015.pdf

Latest news is uplifting the ban until final verdict for their swooping idiocy in banning anything distantly related to porn. Do the homework next time please,
India reverses ban on Internet porn after public outrage, ridicule | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's Sudhanshu Trivedi. Twitter user mixed up the name.
> Check this video where he contends that porn is the reason. I suppose all billions of people are then potential rapists because they drink alcohol and watch porn.




Most probably influenced by the sporadically coming reports of some low-class people or esp. minors committing ‘experiments’ post/while watching garam clips. That’s one of the shortest routes to take. 



gemini90 said:


> I don't get it. What is the reason for forming a panel which includes people from BJP, VHP, Congress, an actor and faking news(firstpost)? The only competent person on that panel is the lone sexologist. Missing are a lawyer, psychologist, etc. The media has no intention to have a fair discussion. Their only aim is to add fuel to fire and target modi it seems.
> @GhorMaanas As for reddit, that tweet is nothing new.



yes, had seen the image of that tweet earlier (it stands deleted though now).
anyway, would be foolish to expect from the media to let go of their milking chances and forego whipping up some nice browbeat-entertainment. Have been stating from the start that the case is made out to be a ‘save p0rn’ campaign, and the media is again at the forefront of that. If the govt. were to be a crusader for ethics & morality, some of these champions would’ve been the first to receive the boot (though we have good reasons to believe some supply-pipes of them are being blanked )


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] And I mentioned it previously, the centre would prefer not to come across as a negligent and lethargic party in light of court's observatiions when the it is continuously asking what the centre plans to do concerning the demands raised by plaintiff. They would prefer to err on the side of caution. And this same media would have screwed the gov if it's stand were to be exact opposite in light of sexual assaults against young children. And already, Ravi Shankar Prasad - IT Minister has said that this blockade is temporary till 8th of August. And that all sites, except those serving Chils pornogrophy will be unblocked subject to court's directive.

Regarding that counter affidavit, the court expects centre to take some action and notify the supreme court about the same.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

as i see it (may be a bit off here-or-there), the SC was prodding the GoI with the question "what are you doing on this matter; why no blockade still?!", because the SC itself was being repeatedly nagged by the petitioner, who was giving submissions upon submissions. GoI earlier tried to reason out with the SC that such a 'ban' would be futile, but on repeated nudging by the SC, it took the shortest route possible (jhak maarkar kuchh bhi karke dikhaao ki kuchh to kar rahe hain), and imposed a block, apparently perhaps to give an indication to the SC of what will follow such a measure (which is, outrage)...the flak by public would force the govt. to slowly remove the block, and SC by now would've realised that there's no quick solution to it other than lengthy amendments in laws and new formulations, which is what has been the GoI's stand since atleast 2 years. Aug. 10's verdict could reflect some of this.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] And I mentioned it previously, the centre would prefer not to come across as a negligent and lethargic party in light of court's observatiions when the it is continuously asking what the centre plans to do concerning the demands raised by plaintiff. And already, Ravi Shankar Prasad - IT  Minister has said that this blockade is temporary till 8th of August. And that all sites, except those serving Chils pornogrophy will be unblocked subject to court's directive.



Well..the ban is getting lifted because it was idiotic to begin with. May be next time they do the homework.
India reverses ban on Internet porn after public outrage, ridicule | Stuff.co.nz

You should read petitioner's report to see the conformation bias and the lengths at which he has exaggerated it, drawing parallels to holocaust.
*docs.google.com/file/d/0B-e-lXh7NmVmbGNXT1BraHF5RUU/edit


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

i say best would be govt. formulate a new more refined law and table it in the parliament and then let congress oppose it if they want to. more than whether it gets easily passed or not, people would get some message out of it, which the lack of proper communication presently didn't help with (on the contrary bhadd hi pitwa di/fired on own foot).


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> Most probably influenced by the sporadically coming reports of some low-class people or esp. minors committing ‘experiments’ post/while watching garam clips. That’s one of the shortest routes to take.


Probably they should include sex education in schools and teach respect for women at home so that people don't treat them inferior. I have seen how women are treated in villages, certainly at that time there was no access to internet porn. 

It's the cultural problem deeply rooted in mindset of people.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] I guess that would be the best approach. Gov has far more important job like getting the LAB, GST bills passed during this session. Their fruits will take time to ripen. Let x/y whatever generation spend their time on rubbish issues.

- - - Updated - - -

   [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] 





> You should read petitioner's report to see the conformation bias and the lengths at which he has exaggerated it drawing parallels with holocaust.



And do you seriously think that the supreme court would not have taken that exaggeration into account while going forward through the case? It will not be first time that a plaintiff has exaggerated his case.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2015)

Just dropping by...
TOI or HT published all site names that were banned, hope someone noted them!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Probably they should include sex education in schools and teach respect for women at home so that people don't treat them inferior. I have seen how women are treated in villages, certainly at that time there was no access to internet porn.
> 
> It's the cultural problem deeply rooted in mindset of people.



that's a valid point and could go a long way in a 'holistic treatment'. though would add that the problem isn't limited to India alone and is worldwide (ie, p0rn additionally as a catalyser, esp. among immature/lesser aware or the inebriated among the masses). but for our purpose limited to India, that's very much a need of the times.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> And frankly, this fear of  hindutwadi brigade has become a phobia with many of the liberal kind. It's like that scene in batman vs superman - 'The red capes are coming! The red capes are coming!' This is the same chaiwalla and his hindutva gov who is on the verge of solving the north-east problem forever.



It's not the fear of hindutva. It's the version of hindutva that they wield which is inherently myopic and detrimental to a progressing society. A culture is not something suspended in time. It evolves with time. We were at the forefront of writing stuff about sex (kamasutra), creating sculptures (khajuraho). It was never a taboo to begin with. It was a part of society and culture. What irks me is the short sightedness of these pseudo hindutva birgade handled by self proclaimed head of Hinduism under the names of VHP and RSS. These are the people who would send their progeny to vilayat but would keep other misinformed just for their power play. Just so that they can manipulate the youth with their sticks.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> Just dropping by...
> TOI or HT published all site names that were banned, hope someone noted them!



It's already out there. I wonder how petitioner came up with the number. I am pretty sure he could have spent months coming up with all that is there and still growing by the time he would have finished.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Just dropping by...
> TOI or HT published all site names that were banned, hope someone noted them!



we have those lists somewhere in the earlier pages of this thread.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
> 
> And do you seriously think that the supreme court would not have taken that exaggeration into account while going forward through the case? It will not be first time that a plaintiff has exaggerated his case.



Let's wait for their decision. Give me an example where holocaust is used to justify porn ban.



> It is worse than Hitler, worse than AIDS, cancer or any other epidemic. It is more catastrophic than nuclear holocaust, and it must be stopped.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's not the fear of hindutva. It's the version of hindutva that they wield which is inherently myopic and detrimental to a progressing society. A culture is not something suspended in time. It evolves with time. We were at the forefront of writing stuff about sex (kamasutra), creating sculptures (khajuraho). It was never a taboo to begin with. It was a part of society and culture. What irks me is the short sightedness of these pseudo hindutva birgade handled by self proclaimed head of Hinduism under the names of VHP and RSS. These are the people who would send their progeny to vilayat but would keep other misinformed just for their power play. Just so that they can manipulate the youth with their sticks.



would agree to that, albeit with a slight digression, that both being overly-moralistic or feverishly defending any voyeurism would be detrimental to a progressive society/culture, otherwise the debate on it may well be a descent to a bottomless pit ('debates' anyway are generally of little consequence than the mentioned). would request everyone, not just any individual, to please not fall into the trap of cliche and fallacious arguments, if its esp. equating something like p0rnography with our sculptures/temples and treatises. have seen this impulsive response quite oft in the past. its not correct. p0rn is not a representation of either the celebration of sex or the treatises. no one's debating about sexuality (except may be the overly-moralistic), but kindly don't denigrate the value of heritage from past by thinking/promulgating the popular view that something like p0rnography is a representation of the former (or vice-versa). request your understanding.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] I don't know about any other case regarding porn ban. So can't give you a similar example. And I was talking about each and every case that has come to SC. Why do you think people get sued for obscene amounts but never end up paying that much exactly?

That lawyer was hired by his client to represent her case. And if lawyer felt certain statements have to be made to put across their point well enough, he has that freedom. It's for the court to decide whether the comments are warranted or not. From the same link as an example -



> Appearing for the Petitioner, Advocate Vijay Panjwani made certain remarks against the Secretaries of some concerned Ministries over the issue which was objected to by the bench and junior advocates appearing for the Centre. Objecting to this, bench said that such comments were uncalled for.



As for RSS issue, well i have exact opposite views regarding them. And that comes with knowing the work they do away from media glare. And Modi and VHP themselves are not exactly the biggest fans of each other. So rest assured, VHP is not going to start any moralistic campaign and break laws under this government.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't think hindutva has anything to do with it in this case 
sure the guy who asked for the ban might be a whackjob. 
but guess the court considered the proposition of banning those sites on it's own merit and found their own reasons 

I just think all kinds of media has it's priorities totally wrong now, all kinds of nonsense is getting too much footage and occupying too much mind space


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> would agree to that, albeit with a slight digression, that both being overly-moralistic or feverishly defending any voyeurism would be detrimental to a progressive society/culture, otherwise the debate on it may well be a descent to a bottomless pit ('debates' anyway are generally of little consequence than the mentioned). would request everyone, not just any individual, to please not fall into the trap of cliche and fallacious arguments, if its esp. equating something like p0rnography with our sculptures/temples and treatises. have seen this impulsive response quite oft in the past. its not correct. p0rn is not a representation of either the celebration of sex or the treatises. no one's debating about sexuality (except may be the overly-moralistic), but kindly don't denigrate the value of heritage from past by thinking/promulgating the popular view that something like p0rnography is a representation of the former (or vice-versa). request your understanding.



Alright, tell me how do we produce new kamasutra and build more khajuraho temples without outcry from dhongi Hindutva brigade.

It's just the way of thinking. A porn actress or actor is doing his/her job. Is it lesser than any other job or does it denigrate them ? It's our perception that does.  

I think the evaluation lies within our culture. We deem sweepers, peons, chaiwalla etc as of some lower stature. You would be surprised to see that these people are seen as holding a respectable job is other developed countries. There is no sense of inferiority in doing their job. And they earn good too.

- - - Updated - - -



gemini90 said:


> As for RSS issue, well i have exact opposite views regarding them. And that comes with knowing the work they do away from media glare. And Modi and VHP themselves are not exactly the biggest fans of each other. So rest assured, VHP is not going to start any moralistic campaign and break laws under this government.



The lower cadres are people who do good work at times. I have seen my colleagues going to shaka too with the intention of helping others. But the head honchos are something to worry about.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

Anorion said:


> I don't think hindutva has anything to do with it in this case
> sure the guy who asked for the ban might be a whackjob.
> but guess the court considered the proposition of banning those sites on it's own merit and found their own reasons
> 
> I just think all kinds of media has it's priorities totally wrong now, all kinds of nonsense is getting too much footage and occupying too much mind space



lol yes; its been more than 2 weeks now (and counting) that i have avoided venturing anywhere near that section of DTH where all the newschannels are grouped. 

i came across this news (from late July) y'day. its an important one, esp. for youth and fora like these, hence sharing it here. i guess it didn't get any footage by our newswallahs:

*National Career Service *




> PM Modi has launched India’s biggest, and most comprehensive job portal: National Career Service which aims to connect all existing employment centers, and create one of it’s kind online employment exchange board.
> 
> NSC will directly benefit 4.48 crore job seekers who are already registered across 959 employment exchanges across the country. At the time of launch, 2 crore job seekers are already on-board of this massive job portal, and within the next few days, all remaining candidates would find themselves inside their database.
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] 





> I think the evaluation lies within our culture. We deem sweepers, peons, chaiwalla etc as of some lower stature. You would be surprised to see that these people are seen as holding a respectable job is other developed countries. There is no sense of inferiority in doing their job. And they earn good too.



Now this is stereotyping a majority of people. Infact if anything, I would say that RSS is one organization where anyone can come, join and reach the pinnacle of orgnization on the basis of his leadership skills alone.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Alright, tell me how do we produce new kamasutra and build more khajuraho temples without outcry from dhongi Hindutva brigade.
> 
> It's just the way of thinking. A porn actress or actor is doing his/her job. Is it lesser than any other job or does it denigrate them ? It's our perception that does.
> 
> I think the evaluation lies within our culture. We deem sweepers, peons, chaiwalla etc as of some lower stature. You would be surprised to see that these people are seen as holding a respectable job is other developed countries. There is no sense of inferiority in doing their job. And they earn good too.



from the point of what the overly-moralistic keep spewing, agreed to that (though the denigration part is achieved in the p0rn-industry itself). 
but if p0rn is thought to be going to get us new KS and Khajuraho group of monuments, that's stretching it a bit afar (or perhaps i misinterpreted it).


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *www.nytimes.com/2015/08/04/world/asia/india-orders-blocking-of-857-pornography-websites-targeted-by-activist.html
> 
> 
> 
> Really?     How could  the government take this guy seriously?


Worse than AIDS? Ask any AIDS patient whether he/she will take up watching pornography 24/7 against having AIDS. If a single one of them says 'NO' I'll inject myself with HIV.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 5, 2015)

if porn was like the sculptures at Khajuraho, kids could watch it without it being a problem
IMO it is more educational and almost clinical, like those graphics for sex positions on wikipedia, rather than pornography.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

tkin said:


> Worse than AIDS? Ask any AIDS patient whether he/she will take up watching pornography 24/7 against having AIDS. If a single one of them says 'NO' I'll inject myself with HIV.



It's not the Gov. who has taken him seriously. It's the court which sees enough merit in the case to not throw it out.


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] Look through the same link you quoted. First,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, peace deals are always upheld by all the parties all over the world. No one had ever violated a single peace deal in the history of mankind, or the history of India.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

tkin said:


> Yea, peace deals are always upheld by all the parties all over the world. No one had ever violated a single peace deal in the history of mankind, or the history of India.



So given the history of equal amount of back stabbing and success in peace deals, we should let the wound fester in north-east, giving Vatican church, china and pakistan proxies free ground. Or better yet, let's try to finish the issue militarily against our own people. Come on, the liberals will even get a chance to say told you so to people of india for electing the present government.


----------



## Karma (Aug 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Who defines what's a culture is ? Is it something stuck in time or something that should evolve with time ? If it's stuck in time then it better be buried in past. Why not bring up Khajuraho and Kamasutra ? Is that not the part of our culture ? Why limit our culture to past 200 years ?



Hinduism restricts promiscuity for men and woman.

Bhagavad Gita 2.62-2.63:

While contemplating the objects of the senses, a person develops attachment for them, and from such attachment lust develops, and from lust anger arises.

From anger, complete delusion arises, and from delusion bewilderment of memory. When memory is bewildered, intelligence is lost, and when intelligence is lost one falls down again into the material pool.


Regarding khajuraho As per upanishads, the sculptors created those pieces of arts is only outside the temple because it signifies that all those feelings must be left outside the temple, before entering the inner sanctum. There are no such sculptures inside the temple. The sculptures are also on Konark temple's exterior. It is a metaphysical symbolism. Hinduism recognizes the role of sexual desires in human lives.There is a difference between Nudity and expression of beauty and pornography. What appears in Hindu puranas are the expressions of genuine beauty and not pornography.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> from the point of what the overly-moralistic keep spewing, agreed to that (though the denigration part is achieved in the p0rn-industry itself).
> but if p0rn is thought to be going to get us new KS and Khajuraho group of monuments, that's stretching it a bit afar (or perhaps i misinterpreted it).



Yeah, but we haven't even reached to a point where an active porn industry is established in India. 

At present, people can't even show mild display of affection in public without any fear. Producing KS is still a long way to go. And we are already tightening the noose over film and tv censorship. Over simple words of anatomy or words that can have different meaning depending on context.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Media and the youngsters have their priorities wrong in the name of freedom. Instead of discussing the policies of the executive and legislature acts,  we are busy revolting against a porn ban of all things as if it is permanent. So many important initiatives have been taken, deals signed with other countries, etc but no discussion about that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

Karma said:


> Hinduism restricts promiscuity for men and woman.
> 
> Bhagavad Gita 2.62-2.63:
> 
> ...



What if I don't subscribe to your Hinduism ? Would you enforce it down my throat ? 

Khajuraho accepts that it's natural for people to have sexual desires. And khajuraho doesn't end at mild stuff, it transcends to the extremes of acts if you carefully study the sculptures. Might be a shocker for you. There is far more than simple nudity in khajuraho sculptures. Elaborate acts of various positions with humans but not limited to humans. 

Porn just fades in front of that unless you deliberately search for the extremes.

- - - Updated - - -



gemini90 said:


> So given the history of equal amount of back stabbing and success in peace deals, we should let the wound fester in north-east, giving Vatican church, china and pakistan proxies free ground. Or better yet, let's try to finish the issue militarily against our own people. Come on, the liberals will even get a chance to say told you so to people of india for electing the present government.



I am waiting for peace deal with Pakistan. Let's see when that happens, without any back stabbing.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

tkin said:


> Yea, peace deals are always upheld by all the parties all over the world. No one had ever violated a single peace deal in the history of mankind, or the history of India.



sorry to say, but the cynicism with everything governmental is perhaps a kool-aid of our times esp. with many on forums and SM; perhaps a mix of the mistrust the successive govt.s have earned of the people as well as the influenza caught from the cool breeze flowing from the paranoid americans ("no matter what, hate thy govt.!")

this accord, as i understand, would very importantly atleast bring accountability to the table. this particular faction enjoys more support than its Burmese counterpart, while inter-factional (and tribal) killings (not to forget of our soldiers too), rampant corruption, collection of taxes, levies and extortions had been adding to the woes of the common people in Nagaland and Manipur since long. the presence and support of atleast 19 other top Naga leaders and civil society organisations is not a less thing too. so please let's give some credit where its genuinely due, or atleast refrain from passing unnecessary caustic remarks.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]  





> I am waiting for peace deal with Pakistan. Let's see when that happens, without any back stabbing.



Deals happen when both sides are interested in it to protect their own interests. And not when one's interest to harm others without fail is unequivocal.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
> 
> Deals happen when both sides are interested in it to protect their own interests. And not when one's interest to harm others without fail is unequivocal.



Pretty sure Modi Ji can come up with some plan.


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2015)

Read today's TOI paper, don't know whether it's shared already. "Govt backs down, asks ISP's to block only child porn sites"


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Pretty sure Modi Ji can come up with some plan.



He tried. We got Gurdaspur attacks in return. Frankly, the aim should be to break Pakistan with balochistan as a free territory and FATA absorbed by Afghanistan. Let Pakjab be a land locked emasculated country.


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> sorry to say, but the cynicism with everything governmental is perhaps a kool-aid of our times esp. with many on forums and SM; perhaps a mix of the mistrust the successive govt.s have earned of the people as well as the influenza caught from the cool breeze flowing from the paranoid americans ("no matter what, hate thy govt.!")
> 
> this accord, as i understand, would very importantly atleast bring accountability to the table. this particular faction enjoys more support than its Burmese counterpart, while inter-factional (and tribal) killings (not to forget of our soldiers too), rampant corruption, collection of taxes, levies and extortions had been adding to the woes of the common people in Nagaland and Manipur since long. the presence and support of atleast 19 other top Naga leaders and civil society organisations is not a less thing too. so please let's give some credit where its genuinely due, or atleast refrain from passing unnecessary caustic remarks.





> *Would very importantly atleast bring accountability to the table*


Accountability, to whom? Do you think they care about accountability? They'll backstab us at the first chance they get, these militant organizations always do, and the people who supported them now or earlier will keep on supporting them even if you show them this treaty. We'll cry foul and scream at newspapers in vein.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Read today's TOI paper, don't know whether it's shared already. "Govt backs down, asks ISP's to block only child porn sites"


Great news, the government had forgotten Indian people want child labor more than child porn, here people do not have the luxury of watching that sick stuff instead they would rather send their children to work at a coal mine, or try to lure them away from their parents to make them work at a firework factory.

A government that cannot deal with child labor will curb child porn. I'll believe that when Unicorns will fly.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 5, 2015)

technically i don't see any problem in this ban other than a hit on people's freedom,

Government has already stated they have banned easy availability of porn, it has numerous benefits, for eg childrens who don't know much about computer previuosly just used to google porn to access it now they will really ahve hard time to find it, while on the other hand people who knows even a little about computer would be able to access it........ only easyu access to porn is blocked.....


----------



## Desmond (Aug 5, 2015)

Dude. Monitoring children's online activities is the parents responsibility. Why do you have to expect the government to do the parents jobs for them?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 5, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude. Monitoring children's online activities is the parents responsibility. Why do you have to expect the government to do the parents jobs for them?



well that's true but still, with this move many uneducated people(ministers and other sarkari officials) won't be able to browse porn easily in their offices XD

- - - Updated - - -

I am telling you one thing it won't stop people from watching it, there are so many workarounds this block.....

People who really want it will always have torrent.....


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2015)

tkin said:


> Accountability, to whom? Do you think they care about accountability? They'll backstab us at the first chance they get, these militant organizations always do, and the people who supported them now or earlier will keep on supporting them even if you show them this treaty. We'll cry foul and scream at newspapers in vein.



although true, but that is what's one of the critical ways of containing the spill, and is a safeguard meant more for us (including the Naga-Manipuri public) and more than just a stopgap measure; can practically deny the organisation its various escape routes and supply if it tries to turn mischievous again as well as grant us a firmer approach minus the usual accompanying hoopla. a rogue is brought under the law of the land by his own willingness; rest shall follow. text of the accord is awaited and then it would be seen what all does the 'deal' visibly entail. who knows they might clandestinely come in handy or useful Naabedh-style.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> People who really want it will always have torrent.....



It wont be so long that they ban torrents too. What will you do then ? Frankly, I am not worried about those 800 websites. I don't even knew they existed.

There is information out on internet for everything. How much will you ban and on what pretext do you intend to ban. Reddit has some subs which are nsfw. There is nsfw content on imgur. What happens when ban extends to that too just by association ?

It's a futile exercise.


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2015)

There are free software which parents can use to monitor what your kids searched in google and remove porn links from every site possible even torrent links. 

Think like a thief to catch a thief.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> There are free software which parents can use to monitor what your kids searched in google and remove porn links from every site possible even torrent links.
> 
> Think like a thief to catch a thief.



 
Not possible in india.About 3/4th of the searches for porn in India come from mobile device.and i bet over 90% of parents don't even know how to use computers.Forget about software LOL


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Not possible in india.About 3/4th of the searches for porn in India come from mobile device.and i bet over 90% of parents don't even know how to use computers.Forget about software LOL



You can install it in mobile device as well and hide the app  Parents can seek help from educated guys just my thought.


----------



## snap (Aug 5, 2015)

inb4 ban on non-veg food and people justifying it using some bs logic


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2015)

every banned website is opening on my network without any restriction, im using chrome/microsoft edge..
wierd

PS:I hope my parents never see this post


----------



## Desmond (Aug 5, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> every banned website is opening on my network without any restriction, im using chrome/microsoft edge..
> wierd
> 
> PS:I hope my parents never see this post



Which ISP?

BTW, if anyone is interested, you can use Norton's ConnectSafe DNS (free for Home use) to block porn links.

Just put those DNS IPs in your router and it will automatically block all malware and porn websites.

Direct link for the DNS: *connectsafe.norton.com/configureRouter.html


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 5, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Not possible in india.About 3/4th of the searches for porn in India come from mobile device.and i bet over 90% of parents don't even know how to use computers.Forget about software LOL



this, many  parents don't know how to use pc, also its not futile, the websites which are banned now, provided the most easy access to porn, now it will make harder for newbies to access it.........


----------



## Desmond (Aug 5, 2015)

I think that the better option is to educate people.

By banning stuff not safe for people, you are automatically assuming that the public is too stupid.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2015)

Im using Ortel Communications ISP, the shittiest ISP in the entire world


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Im using Ortel Communications ISP, the shittiest ISP in the entire world



Is that a play on chortel ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2015)

nah, its meant to be Orissa-Telecommunications..
ortel and BSANAL have a duopoly here, no other major broadband ISP


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 5, 2015)

Most of the sites are now unblocked on BSNL for me.Didn't think the govt would backtrack anyway good that the did listen to the outrage


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2015)

IMO government created sensation for news channels by giving them debate topics and increased the porn site traffic.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2015)

So Imgur.com is not opening here. Excitel connection in Delhi. 
Though it opens in Opera Turbo. WTF man.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So Imgur.com is not opening here. Excitel connection in Delhi.
> Though it opens in Opera Turbo. WTF man.


use https


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> use https



That does work.
But baffling to know that they blocked imgur!!!


----------



## sameersn2902 (Aug 6, 2015)

why chota bheem pappu is not raising his voice in parliament on porn ban ?
is he still into pogo channel and not matured n certified to watch porn?


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 6, 2015)

sameersn2902 said:


> why chota bheem pappu is not raising his voice in parliament on porn ban ?
> is he still into pogo channel and not matured n certified to watch porn?



Parliament discussing Porn ?That'd be fun


----------



## H2O (Aug 6, 2015)

nikufellow said:


> Most of the sites are now unblocked on BSNL for me.Didn't think the govt would backtrack anyway good that the did listen to the outrage



Can you access xHamster or xVideos?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2015)

I'll personally tell each of your parents about the experiments you are doing here!
Porn site testing...chi chi!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 6, 2015)

haha yes^
I will help you


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 6, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think that the better option is to educate people.
> 
> By banning stuff not safe for people, you are automatically assuming that the public is too stupid.



think about small children dude, and you are talking about education, i am pretty sure everyone here is educated XD...


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I'll personally tell each of your parents about the experiments you are doing here!
> Porn site testing...chi chi!


For science, researching the impact of prohibition on the enhancement of skills of the masses.

For example, now at least a major portion of India's population know about vpns and how to use them to bypass any ban. Previously they were unaware of this technology.


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 6, 2015)

H2O said:


> Can you access xHamster or xVideos?



Yes both working fine on firefox without any proxies


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I'll personally tell each of your parents about the experiments you are doing here!
> Porn site testing...chi chi!


senpai pls


----------



## amjath (Aug 6, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I'll personally tell each of your parents about the experiments you are doing here!
> Porn site testing...chi chi!





Anorion said:


> haha yes^
> I will help you



Uncles


----------



## Raghul (Aug 11, 2015)

Actually I'm not concerned about porn, my ISP blocked some video hosting sites too even before this porn ban came into action.
now I'm using a smart DNS proxy service.Subscribed users can unlocks all sites along with Netflix,Spotify etc.. but costs around 2-4 USD PM.
I used a 14day trial now It blocks porn and other Premium services like Netflix,Spotify etc.

smart dns is way better than VPN.


----------

